# C-Norm für die Bearbeitung von Gläser



## Wignatz (13 Juli 2011)

Moin,

kann mir jemand sagen, unter welche C-Norm das Bearbeiten (Schleifen und Polieren) von Gläsern fällt?
Das Schleifen und Polieren passiert alles automatisch in einer Maschine mit Schutztür.
Habe auf den ersten Blick nichts passendes in der Liste gefunden!

Gruß


----------



## Safety (14 Juli 2011)

Hallo, 
ich kenne nur die Reihe 
EN 13042-1:2007+A1:2009 Maschinen und Anlagen für die Herstellung, Be- und Verarbeitung von Hohlglas — Sicherheitsanforderungen gibt mehrere Normen. Kannst beim Beuth Verlag mal das Inhaltsverzeichnis Downloaden.


----------

